# Don't install LinkedIn Intro on iPhone, iPad etc..



## joustmaster (Oct 24, 2013)

So LinkedIn have a new app out on iOS. Intro.

Its meant to make emailing and business contact stuff easier, or what ever.
Here is a glowing review on techcrunch http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/23/linkedin-intro-mail/

I've just been looking at how it works and what it does, and reading what more technical minded people have to say...

It seems that it proxies all your mail via their servers. Cool eh?! 
so *every *email you send from your email accounts now gets analysed and recorded by LinkedIn.
They even change your emails a bit. 

Here is some one having a more detailed rant.
http://www.bishopfox.com/blog/2013/10/linkedin-intro/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah it looked a little iffy from the getgo tbh...


----------



## Yelkcub (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh dear. It's not the just the new app update though? I.e. I haven't already done it, have I?


----------



## cesare (Oct 30, 2013)

So, if I installed the update with the new app, but have now uninstalled it before using the app - has it done anything with my email accounts in the meantime?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmm ..

I have LinkedIn on my iPhone.

Haven't seen it doing anything funny with my email accounts though.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 30, 2013)

Interesting links, it seems I don't have "intro" yet.

Perhaps I will just uninstall LinkedIn from my iPhone. I don't need it there anyhow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

That sounds a crazy thing to let them do, given how keen they are to get hold of absolutely anything they can like you entire contact list.  I have a linkedin app on my blackberry, but it came pre-installed and I've never used it - but to be on the safe side I just checked the security settings to make sure it was locked out.

I can't imagine many companies permitting this to be installed on their networks for the obvious security concerns highlighted in the second article.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 30, 2013)

So, it seems "intro" is aimed at IOS, so iPads & iPhones, not for general use on PCs ?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2013)

cesare said:


> So, if I installed the update with the new app, but have now uninstalled it before using the app - has it done anything with my email accounts in the meantime?





cesare said:


> So, if I installed the update with the new app, but have now uninstalled it before using the app - has it done anything with my email accounts in the meantime?





Yelkcub said:


> Oh dear. It's not the just the new app update though? I.e. I haven't already done it, have I?



If you have installed "intro" then have a look at your outgoing mail server settings.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2013)

weltweit said:


> So, it seems "intro" is aimed at IOS, so iPads & iPhones, not for general use on PCs ?


yes. iOS only.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> yes. iOS only.


 
But presumably if they like these features for IOS, there is no reason why they might not implement them for Windows next?


----------



## cesare (Oct 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> If you have installed "intro" then have a look at your outgoing mail server settings.


Cheers, will do


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 30, 2013)

All seems a bit odd - and a worrying step. I find it hard not to feel like I'm signing my life away when the FB app simply wants to be able to read all my emails so it can simply restate the content in it's 'app'.

I've never understood all these apps that are just shite slimmed down versions of a mobile website. What's the point? (for the consumer).


----------



## cesare (Oct 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> If you have installed "intro" then have a look at your outgoing mail server settings.


There doesn't seem to be any differences. But I hadn't linked contacts with mail accounts anyway, so any changes would have required permission to access contacts first. At least, I think so  The first article in your OP describes the process in more detail and I hadn't done any of that.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 30, 2013)

When I signed up for LinkedIn, I was asked to log into my gmail account which without thinking too much I did. Anyhow LinkedIn went through my gmail account and tried to connect me with everyone who was also already on LinkedIn, and a few that were not. But I had to give it permission to access my gmail account even if it did it in an underhand way.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2013)

cesare said:


> There doesn't seem to be any differences. But I hadn't linked contacts with mail accounts anyway, so any changes would have required permission to access contacts first. At least, I think so  The first article in your OP describes the process in more detail and I hadn't done any of that.


should be ok i guess. iOS doesn't allow modification of the mail app - just modification of account settings.

I don't use iOS, but will be borrowing one today (need to update works security policy..)


----------



## cesare (Oct 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> should be ok i guess. iOS doesn't allow modification of the mail app - just modification of account settings.
> 
> I don't use iOS, but will be borrowing one today (need to update works security policy..)


The SMTP address is still with my host and there's no sign of LinkedIn. The port's still the same too. I had a look at advanced account settings and there aren't any immediately obvious changes, but I'm not too sure what I'd be looking for.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 30, 2013)

cesare said:


> The SMTP address is still with my host and there's no sign of LinkedIn. The port's still the same too. I had a look at advanced account settings and there aren't any immediately obvious changes, but I'm not too sure what I'd be looking for.


I suppose you could send an email to yourself and see if it has any added taglines like "sent from my iPhone" or the like ..


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2013)

cesare said:


> The SMTP address is still with my host and there's no sign of LinkedIn. The port's still the same too. I had a look at advanced account settings and there aren't any immediately obvious changes, but I'm not too sure what I'd be looking for.


It sounds like you haven't installed Intro, or set it up, or whatever, then..


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I suppose you could send an email to yourself and see if it has any added taglines like "sent from my iPhone" or the like ..


It would still have that. (your mail app adds that)
It would also include anything linkedin inject into your email, when it passes through their
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  servers. such as info about the sender/recipient.


----------



## cesare (Oct 30, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I suppose you could send an email to yourself and see if it has any added taglines like "sent from my iPhone" or the like ..


Aye, there's no signs of anything untoward.


----------

